# Using Bottled Water For Brew Instead Of Boiled Water?



## lukemarsh (23/1/10)

Was just wondering if bottled water (say, the big Frantelle 15L tanks you get from supermarkets) is better or as good as using cold boiled water? I used rainwater in my last brew but I dunno how it turned out because I can't drink it yet. I also understand that rainwater, no matter how fine your filter is, can screw up a whole brew because of the particles and stuff in it.

Would using these big tanks of bottle water be as safe as boiled water? It's meant to be really pure and processed isn't it?

I'm about to start a new Milk Stout brew, and I want it to be perfect, so I don't want to use rainwater.... and boiling/cooling water takes too long, so I was just gonna buy a couple of Frantelle water tank things from Woolies.

Cheers!


----------



## Pennywise (23/1/10)

You can use bottled water, but it's cheaper to just boil/cool your own water. Bottled water is good for convenience if you can't use your tap water. I used to use bottle water from coles, those 10L cubes, but now I just use my tap water and haven't noticed any difference. But I don't live in SA


----------



## np1962 (23/1/10)

Marshbrew,
Why??????????????
There is really no need to go to these extremes.
In fact , Adelaide tap water is fine for brewing, much better than boiled or bottled water for most beers.
Sure if you get into brewing Pilseners you may want to go for a water with less minerals and salts but for ales and stouts use what you have.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## muckey (23/1/10)

just adding my +1

as Nige said, brew your ales with tap water. The profile is pretty good for ales without any modification.

I've been using tap water in my brews without and modifications and have not had any complaints yet - and Nige brews a very nice mild too

as far as using rainwater, as long as you filter any particles its OK but usually is too low in minerals for ale profiles


----------



## lukemarsh (23/1/10)

The only reason I was considering doing this was because if I was to use cold boiled water anyway, I'd need a container to put it in... and those water tank things would be perfect for this.
I was just hoping the water that comes in these tanks would be just as usable as boiled water, so I don't have to drink it all before I can use the tank, or just pour it out and waste it. If the bottle water in the tanks is perfectly good for using in brews I could use it all up for this next brew, then refill it with boiled water a few days before my next brew so it will be cool... kind of reuse it for clean water storage I guess.

Plus, I understand our tap water in SA is perfect for brewing, but where I live in SA it's full of rust and crap... basically it's almost a browny colour! That's just because we live in the Adelaide Hills kind of area, south of the city, so our pipes are pretty crappy and stuff. Our whole house is on rainwater now anyway, so it's hard to switch it back over to mains.


----------



## woodmac66 (23/1/10)

Just use a couple of John Guest Fittings into a $15 filter and straight in.
No messing around and filters all the nasties.
I just plug my Brewery in with a food grade hose and have the filter fitted to the brewery unlimited filtered water.


Woody


----------



## muckey (23/1/10)

filter is an excellent idea.
simly leaving the water open will allow the chlorine to drive off - it doesn't need to be boiled to do this. remeber it's going to get boiled for at least an hour anyway later on. leave it open but covered somewhere for 24 hours and it should be fine.

noted in your situation, the quality of the water is a big issue and using bottled water will be fine, you'll probably notice some differences in that brew to previous due to the different water profile but by all means, if you are going to buy the water to get the containers, tip it into the brew happily.


----------



## np1962 (23/1/10)

MarshBrew said:


> Plus, I understand our tap water in SA is perfect for brewing, but where I live in SA it's full of rust and crap... basically it's almost a browny colour! That's just because we live in the Adelaide Hills kind of area, south of the city, so our pipes are pretty crappy and stuff. Our whole house is on rainwater now anyway, so it's hard to switch it back over to mains.


Point taken.
Do you filter the rain water you use in the house? Or do you use bottled water for drinking?
If the latter then no harm buying for brewing as well or if the former you could use the filtered rain water.
If you move on to Grain brewing you may like to read up on water additions but that is something for the future.
For now enjoy what you are doing and enjoy the results.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## lukemarsh (23/1/10)

Nige: We do filter our rainwater... it goes through a 1 micron filter, so is fairly safe to use I'm guessing. I used it for my last brew (my first brew ever) but I haven't tried it yet so I don't know how well it worked. Plus I have nothing to compare it to really, as it was my first go.
I just did my Stout brew today, went down to Woolies (where I happen to work) and bought two 10L Home Brand spring water containers for about $4.99 each and used that for the topping up of the brew (used rainwater for cleaning etc). Just waiting for the brew to cool now before I put the yeast in.

I called BrewCraft today to ask about rainwater and spring water, but the guy didn't give me much info or advice... just said that rainwater is fine, but will give a different taste as it is softer... and said something about bottle water tasting metallic or something?


----------

